# advice on suitable fulfillment service



## fireworktee (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I seek a bit of advice from everyone here.. I am trying to launch a website that sells tshirts based on photos of fireworks that I take.

My designs are upto 3 colour and needed to be printed in neon flex print. Not all of my designs are in the centre of the tshirt, some run across the lower half and some across the shoulder area. So I went looking for a fulfillment service. I found streetshirts, so I set up the shop and ordered some tshirts to see what the quality was like. So far I have had to send 2 back, one was peeling and the other was not printed in the right place (this was the shoulder design)

They have quite a good online tool where I can upload eps/svg files and place them where I want on the shirt and it also lets me choose the colours. The trouble is Im not 100% sure I want to go live with streetshirts due to the problems with the printing so far and the fact that there customer service is terrible.

So really does anyone know of another online service that can give me all the streetshirts offer? Also they have to be based in the UK.

Many Thanks
John


----------

